# 2 wire inductive throttle from EZGO



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

I know golf carts have our own forums but I bought a Kelly controller and they all seem to be Alltrax fans on those sites. I cannot find anyone who postied anything about even using a Kelly controller over there so I came here where people know more anyway.

I have an EZGO with the ITS Inductive Throttle System. I just ordered a 500 amp 48 volt Kelly controller and the tech support guy does not seem to be familiar with my type of throttle. It is basicly a "Hall Effect" coil with a metal plunger rod that alters the magnetic field when the pedel pushes it in and out of the coil. My inductive throttle only has 2 wires, the ones that go to the coil. Has anyone wired on of these up to a Kelly before? The factory controller seems to put 14.5 volts to one side of it and the other side voltage out varies based on the rod position.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Kelly controllers are designed to work with either a 2 wire 0-5k ohm pot or a 3 wire 0-5v pot. Some models are programmable to work with the Hall Effect pot. It is best to use the type they are designed for or else they will not work properly. Like everything else, use the right part instead of trying to save a penny.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

cruisin said:


> Kelly controllers are designed to work with either a 2 wire 0-5k ohm pot or a 3 wire 0-5v pot. Some models are programmable to work with the Hall Effect pot. It is best to use the type they are designed for or else they will not work properly. Like everything else, use the right part instead of trying to save a penny.


I was just trying to use what was already built into my cart. If I cannot get the hall to work then I willl have to rig something up. I was hoping to have a good stock throttle control. I guess I can always rig up some kind of pot if I have to. I still think that this one may work since the Kelly seems like it may proivide power to the throttle pin. Otherwise how could it pass through a pot? So if it has power then it may be enough to power my hall coil enough to be readable.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Have you hooked up the kelly to your computer? If it allows hall effect it will work. If not it won't. Most Kelly controllers are really just used with the standard 5k pot two or three wire. My Synkro will do two or three wire pots or hall effect.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

gottdi said:


> Have you hooked up the kelly to your computer? If it allows hall effect it will work. If not it won't. Most Kelly controllers are really just used with the standard 5k pot two or three wire. My Synkro will do two or three wire pots or hall effect.


I am awaiting my controllers arrival and want to figure out things before it arrives. I also know what happens when you hook something up wrong. Kelly says that they do accept Hall Effect but the tech support guy has no knowledge of a 2 wire sensor. All the ones he has dealt with seem to be three wire and are externally powered via the third wire. Mine is two wire basically straight to the coil. In the stock configuration the controller powers the hall sensor. I BELIEVE that Kelly has to put some power out as well so I hope it just works when I hook it up. Other wise I will have to rig something up. I would prefer a solid OEM style throttle that has a low chace of failure. The last controller was sold to me with no instructions and the first diagram I found was wrong since they moved 2 pins in a revision. That caused me to burn up something in the Logisystems controller. Unfortunatly Logisystem is a dead company so no tech suppoort, no schematics, etc. I ahve a noce aluminum brick that has two modes full throttle and off. I don't want that to happen to this one so I am researching before I get it.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Sure yours is a hall effect? Sounds like a common pot to me. I have never seen a two wire hall either. But then again I have seen very few hall effect sensors. My speed sensor is three wire. My PB-6 is a common two wire pot. Used on most if not all golf carts. Mostly older ones. Maybe the newer ones use some hall effect sensors. Bet its a pot. Change the parameters to pot and give it a try when you get it. If not just get a pot and use that. They do work. Or get one and have it on hand if you can't get yours to work. 

Pete


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

Yeah it is definitly a hall effect. I opened it up. Nothing in there but a 2 wire microswitch to tell the contactor to kick on just before the throttle comes into play and of course the other 2 wires that go to the actual throttle sensor, a 3 Mega ohm field coil that has a pedal controlled rod going into the center of it. I like it because there is nothing to wear out. No actual contact between parts at all. Just magnetic resonance changing with pedal/rod position. I think it was a smart design by EZGO. It resides in a nice sealed box that was clean as new when I opened it and no reason for it to ever wear out under normal circumstances.

Actually a hall coil only has 2 wires since it is just a coil.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

That doesn't sound like a Hall Effect throttle, it sounds like an inductive throttle. The old DCPower controllers used to use an inductive throttle.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

EVfun said:


> That doesn't sound like a Hall Effect throttle, it sounds like an inductive throttle. The old DCPower controllers used to use an inductive throttle.


Yeah I guess it is called inductive. They basically rely on the msame principal.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Not really.....a hall effect is a microchip based sensor that requires +V and GND and outputs a signal that varies with the flux around the sensor. It reacts to the position of a magnet.

An inductive throttle has a magnet and a coil that induces a certain amount of flux upon the wire, which the controller can sense.

Not even close to the same.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

I stand corrected. I know they are different but the theory of proximity to a field is what I was thinking of. I was wondering if there were other people who had throttle sensors with a coil and pole that have had experience. I am starting to think it may be easier to just swap the inductive throttle to something that will wear out and cause full throttle problems if god forbid water got into it. Just for the convenience of me my driving my cart again sometime this year. I have reasearched this thing forever and it seems no one else has had experience with an inductive throttle like mine. If mine won't interface with the Kelly controller I will just rig up a pot box and put a quick disconnect somewhere handy.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

get a hall effect throttle.

Not sure why you're so paranoid about your throttle wearing out. You'll see it Jerk if it wears out. And it shouldn't be in a place that it COULD get wet, the curtis potboxes are not sealed.

Get a decent hall effect throttle, look up "PB6 hall effect"


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

frodus said:


> get a hall effect throttle.
> 
> Not sure why you're so paranoid about your throttle wearing out. You'll see it Jerk if it wears out. And it shouldn't be in a place that it COULD get wet, the curtis potboxes are not sealed.
> 
> Get a decent hall effect throttle, look up "PB6 hall effect"


I will look for the PB-6 Hall effect. The other one I seen was a PB-6 0-5k. I would just really like to try and use the OEM throttle but maybe I need to retrofit some more. I know Alltrax controllers work with ITS but Kelly tech is unsure. It will still be worth it since the Alltrax cost almost twice as much.


----------



## athomas03 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, how did this turn out? Don't think ITS works with Kelly or hall effect, might as well switch to a PB-6 0-5k, it will give you alot more options now & down the road. I'm curious if you did, how you mounted it. I've got to do the same thing with my EZGO. Here is a pic of an ITS throttle, I'm almost positive it is not considered hall effect or will function like one.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

athomas03 said:


> Well, how did this turn out? Don't think ITS works with Kelly or hall effect, might as well switch to a PB-6 0-5k, it will give you alot more options now & down the road. I'm curious if you did, how you mounted it. I've got to do the same thing with my EZGO. Here is a pic of an ITS throttle, I'm almost positive it is not considered hall effect or will function like one.


You are correct. The ITS did not work with Kelly in any way. I did get a PB-6 and did make it work but what a pain in the a$$. I wanted to preserve my original parts amd not ruin them in case this controller flakes out and I ever go back to an ITS throttle. I had to make a new linkage rod by threading a solid aluminum rod from Home Depot then bending it the way I needed, then I welded two nuts to a metal piece to make a new pedal hinge part that the rod screws into. Then I had to position the PB-6 box in a certain way to get it to have the travel that was needed and add an aluminum part onto the PB-6 throttle arm for the rod to go into. Finally I seperately mounted the microswitch on the side of the old throttle box wall, then sealed everything up with foil AC tape and silicone to keep water and dust out as much as possible. The only drawback is that I don't have as much pedal travel now and had to add a metal stop to prevent the pedal from going to far and over pushing the throttle arm. I almost wish I had just bought a Alltrax BUT it works great now. See next post.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

.... Now for the positive stuff. The controller works great and was only $300.00. It has wires for anything you could want to do so I created a new dash panel that has more options. The stock was just a EZGO switch that had bad tumblers and needed to be replaced. I replaced it with another electric keyswitch from parts I had from when I did field tech work. Now I have a key that no one else has rather than the universal EZGO one. I also added another "speed" key. It is a tiny little electric keyswitch (another left over from some equipment) that puts the cart in low power mode. It really just sends negative trigger to the Kelly reverse sensor wire. I have programmed the controller to only deliver half current and half voltage while in reverse mode so it not only does this in reverse, BUT anytime that switch is turned on. It is kind of like a valet switch. If I let my daughter or a drunk freind drive the cart I simply flick the speed key to low and pull that key out. Now the cart is in low power mode and will only do about 9-10 mph instead of 19-20 mph. I also extended the power and error code lights from the controller to the dash and have a voltage meter that come on whenever the key is on to constantly tell you the pack voltage. I am thinking of adding a toggle to switch between monitoring "pack" and actual "motor" voltage since that would look kind of cool. The second photo is my recent chameleon paint job I did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes but does it drift? j/k looks great. Now that you have that controller in you can probably trick it out with larger tires and it'll book. If you're running less than 48V on the batteries, upping the voltage will also give you a boost... and broken bones.... but just saying.

JR


----------



## athomas03 (Jul 13, 2011)

OK, thanks for the info. Good looking cart. Looks like you are already at 48v, going by your meter. Did you notice a quicker pedal response with the PB-6 vs the ITS? With the ITS the pedal had to travel a small distance before the solenoid engaged and then power was sent to the controller. I'm looking for instant response. Also, in checking the 0-5k I put my meter on ohms as I moved the throttle arm from 0-5k, but it will travel on up to 6k-7k. If it does travel beyond the 5k mark, is there a problem or will I see added performance. I'm assuming anything over 5k will still just be 100% throttle.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

athomas03 said:


> OK, thanks for the info. Good looking cart. Looks like you are already at 48v, going by your meter. Did you notice a quicker pedal response with the PB-6 vs the ITS? With the ITS the pedal had to travel a small distance before the solenoid engaged and then power was sent to the controller. I'm looking for instant response. Also, in checking the 0-5k I put my meter on ohms as I moved the throttle arm from 0-5k, but it will travel on up to 6k-7k. If it does travel beyond the 5k mark, is there a problem or will I see added performance. I'm assuming anything over 5k will still just be 100% throttle.


Yes I am at 48 volts and yes you will get fast pedal response. That was actually my biggest problem. My 0-5k pot goes to about 7k. It was too fast and I would lerch forward as soon as I hit the pedal and was at full throttle before half pedal. I had to trim down the effective range in the controller software and play with it a bit. There are settings for starting and final percentage of 0-5k. I have the starting sitting at around 20% and the ending I cannot remember, probably at 100% because unfortunatly with the angles I have I am using the whole travel of the PB-6 in less than the pedal travel available. My pedal stops a full inch or so early with a metal block installed. I mainly had to tone down the "ramp rate" so that when you first push the pedal it does not yank you as bad. It was hairtrigger and everyone who rode was uncomfortable. Now even if you stomp the pedal it will take a second or two to get up to full voltage. If you want wheelie performance just leave it at full. I cannot wait until I have the cash for bigger wheels and tires. I will need to lift my cart as well so the whole thing will cost me at least $800 for the wheels I want.

John


----------



## athomas03 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, John. I am modifying my throttle for a racing application so, the faster response and to full throttle, the better. I guess letting the throttle arm go well past will be fine for me. I'm running my EZGO at 72v as for now and I will be upgrading my controller soon to allow more amps and better torque at the start. You haven't by chance checked your amp draw with the kelly? I'm currently using Alltrax AXE 7245. Here are a few pics. Adam


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

athomas03 said:


> Thanks, John. I am modifying my throttle for a racing application so, the faster response and to full throttle, the better. I guess letting the throttle arm go well past will be fine for me. I'm running my EZGO at 72v as for now and I will be upgrading my controller soon to allow more amps and better torque at the start. You haven't by chance checked your amp draw with the kelly? I'm currently using Alltrax AXE 7245. Here are a few pics. Adam


Damn that thing is clean and well laid out. I can only see one thing. That one bolt that holds the alltrax on has some rust . I was looking for something to pick at but that is a nice efficient install. The lack of wires between batteries is a nice touch that I may copy eventually. What batteries are those? They look like some big industrial 24v. They are obviously sealed since they are laying sideways. 72v and only 3 batteries for weight is efficient too. I had thought of adding 2 12v batteries that I can add with a solenoid and bypass the controller, but that would require a few solenoids at least. What size Kelly controller are you getting?


----------



## athomas03 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, the batts are actually Odyssey 925's, and there are 6 total (26lbs each 925amp). Three facing forward and three facing rear. My charging cables may have thrown you off, I was charging 36v at a time at that point, now I charge all 72v at once. The layout and lack/length of cables is to help with voltage drop under load. I used the L copper terminal adapters on the close connects, hard to bend the 2/0 cable that sharp and didn't have any buss bars. I actually haven't decided on a controller, yet. It will be one with huge amps when I do.


----------



## jonequest (May 25, 2011)

Pretty cool looking setup either way. I had to reweld a battery tray in mine so I just did a stock replica. I may do another with 6-8 12v batteries one day for fun.


----------



## swamplizard50 (May 16, 2009)

I want to upgrade my Inductive throttle, my question is do they make one larger than 36v. 275amp? Im looking for 48v. 700amp to match an ALLTRAX controller. Can some one point me in the right direction?


----------



## athomas03 (Jul 13, 2011)

swamplizard50 said:


> I want to upgrade my Inductive throttle, my question is do they make one larger than 36v. 275amp? Im looking for 48v. 700amp to match an ALLTRAX controller. Can some one point me in the right direction?


Are you upgrading your throttle or controller? If you stay with your Inductive Throttle System you have controller of options of Curtis, Alltrax, and GE with adapter (Logisystems, too but they are not in business as of now). The new Alltrax SPM controllers will have a 800amp 48v soon, I've seen up to 850amp 48v Curtis controllers on Ebay, and GE has a very good price on a 700amp 48v with ITS adapter. If you convert your throttle to a Pot you have many other options. I just did, but it was a royal PAIN! Stick with ITS unless you just have to change.


----------



## swamplizard50 (May 16, 2009)

At this time Im looking at controllers and If changing the throttle was needed on my p/u? I also like the easy way the hook ups are on the inductive throttles , see I have an old golf cart that uses the pot box method, it has a contact that looks like a wheel, as it moves around the wheel it excels. are pot boxes the same,or are there some build together as one unit,with a contact? Thanks for the insight athomas


----------



## athomas03 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a pic on my 0-5k pot installed. It has a micro switch that disengages as the swiper arm travels from 0-5k. I had to do many mods to get this to fit, I also pullrd the old throttle box completely out with equipment in case I needed it later. I will redo the aluminum arm that connects throttle rod to swipe arm (just wanted to get it working). The 0-5k gives me many more controller options and a faster pedal response.....but, I using the cart for a racing application and I wouldn't recommend going thru want I did just to get away from the ITS unless it was a must.


----------

